# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  the best body from spain

## garyghb

hello everybody the man from the pictures is the best bodybuilder from spain his around 29years and in the pictures he was at one month for the night of champions from this year.and he was around 128kg.

----------


## steve0

whats his name and do you know how he placed??

----------


## garyghb

he´s name is paco bautista

----------


## garyghb

the best from spain

----------


## steve0

dudes got great quads

----------


## TCEL300

those r some serious quads...sick arms 2

----------

